# What do you want from the Fat Fashion industry?



## kayrae (Mar 13, 2009)

Some of you may know this already, but I'm a journalism student with an emphasis in Online News. I'm actually veering away from print media because of massive layoffs, budget cutbacks, etc. I'm actively trying to get an internship in the plus-size fashion industry. I'm also thinking about teaming up with some DIMs members to create an online zine of sorts that's geared towards the fat woman's fashion needs while pushing for size-acceptance.

So what do you want? I highly encourage women who are larger than me to chime in, because I don't want your opinion to get lost. And if you're comfortable with divulging your dress size, please do so. I'm a US size 18-20, apple-shaped. Larger ladies, sometimes I really just don't think about your needs, because I haven't experienced your fashion dilemma.

Also, what other sites do you like/dislike?


----------



## Tania (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 16-20, pear-shaped.

I really miss Mode magazine, and the fashion stress tests they used to do; they would have people across the "plus" spectrum rate and review various pieces. It was a great way to see how a particular item might work for your size/shape, and provided alternatives that might create the same look without being unflattering or whatever. 

I'm also a fan of custom clothing and I love to patronize one-person shops when I can. It would be nice to see longrunning features dedicated to independent designers and small clothing businesses.

Also, DIY stuff - I constantly hear from people who bitch and moan about how the major pattern books bore them, for example. There are a TON of repro and historical patterns out there that people can use to create their own snazzy pieces. This might be a nice segue/dovetail into the land of fantasy/historical costuming, &c. I think more people would make spectacular, unconventional clothing a priority if they knew it was accessible to them. 

It might also be nice to have information/features on various groups and events that revolve around unconventional fashion...like SASS, ICG, Regency dance groups, reenactors, blah blah blah...

Oh...and CORSETRY.

Yeah.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 13, 2009)

Great thread, Kresta! 

I want more options for mid-tier and higher end fashion. I love natural fibers and contemporary cuts/styles. One of the biggest problems I have is being a young professional and finding work wear that I really love that doesn't make me feel like one of the Golden Girls. lol 

More options for night time/going out wear. It's doesn't need to be super pricey (though having that option is just as well); but if I need to run into a store at the last minute to find a top or dress, I want to be able to do that with very little problem. 

I really want to start a revolution for stylish wide fitting shoes! Us fatties with volup feet need more options. I can't tell you how depressing it is to walk into a store and see some of the cutest shoes and know there is no way in hell I'll get my piggies to fit.  Happened last week actually. All kinds of shoes too; flats, wedges, pumps, sandals, career, casual, etc. I want it all, dammit! 

I'd really love sizing extensions for brick and mortar stores and new plus size stores poppping up here and there. I know alight has a store in NY (but not nearly the inventory instore as they do online), and there's monif's boutique in manhattan. But I want other designers to push for stores too. Svoboda is being carried in midtier and upscale department stores, but a store would be lovely. And Trentacosta is so damn illusive I swear! Kinda frustrating to find his pieces. This also extends into cheaper places too. Forever 21 is doing a plus size off shoot which is great, but the sizes need to cover more than just up to a 20/22. Wetseal carries a tiny plus section on line, but again...sizes are limited. 

Higher end lingerie would be nice. I'm thinking Rigby and Peller-esque with a larger range of variety. Lacy, frilly, sexy, vampy stuff. The equivalent of walking into a La Perla store, but for big girls. Excuse while I drool for a minute. Ahem. 

I really like one of a kind/custom pieces too. So I'd be interested in info on that. And a launch of plus size mags that are not cheesy/poor layout/etc. I would love for something like MODE to be on news stands. Or even something like a Vogue but all plus sizes. 

Oh and I'm an 18/20, hourglass with a profound derriere/thighs.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd really like a better shopping experience. 
I do so much shopping online, it's depressing about the amount of money I spend sending stuff back, why can't big Dept. stores sell plussize stuffs in their stores? I mean really, even if they did some weird seasonal thing.....
I just wanna try something on, y'know?


I'm thinking I've just pushed into the dress size 28


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 13, 2009)

I really wish there was stylish, well-tailored work clothes in extended sizes.

Ulla Popken used to fill this void but they have made a wrong turn at frumpsville and don't seem like they will ever return. I do like funky stuff, but at work I want to be polished. I think there's a real niche for this market that hasn't quite been tapped yet. If Macy's went beyond a size 24, I'd totally buy all my work clothes from them.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 13, 2009)

Less Grandma stuff & more stuff like they have for the skinny people. More trendy stuff & 69's & 70's type stuff. Larger sleeve arms on tops so they aren't tight. Size 26 & 28 in stores. I am a 224 but in some tops mainly ones with sleeves I have to get them in a 26 cuz the sleeves are cut so tight. Cheaper clothes. More in stock of an item so it doesn't sell out before it goes on sale...


----------



## bexy (Mar 13, 2009)

All I want is for all stores to do their whole range in plus sizes. Yes it's probably unreasonable, I just wish it would happen. I want to be able to go into a store that doesn't stop at a size 16. I want all high street stores to do their whole, usual range in plus sizes. 

Oh, and to stop putting flowers on everything.

And to make maternity clothes in fat girl sizes. 

That's all 

Oh, and just to add I am a UK size 24/26, nearly 6 ft, can never find things in my leg length, and am an hourglass/figure 8 shape.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 14, 2009)

In no particular order. 

1. Fit. I want clothes that are designed for the curves plus size women have. I find that a lot of the stuff I find in stores are designed for smaller women (with little or no curves) then just cut into larger sizes. It frustrates me to no end to go into a store and try on 40 tops to only find 3 or 4 that are actually cut properly. 

2. Color. It's so depressing seeing a sea of black in stores. Seriously, I'm fat and wearing black is not going to make me look thin. I want clothes in lots of colors, bright colors, soft colors just lots of colors.

3. Bras. I want bras that are cute/sexy and come with a band size larger that 44. I love LB Bras (especially their plunge bras) but find that I have to buy a band extender to wear them. 

4. Style. I want stylish clothes that flatter the full size women, not ones that hide my body. Current trends, sexy outfits, classic (not granny) cuts, funky and fun.

5. Variety. In Canada we have 2 national retailers that sell plus size clothing and they are owned by the same company. This means they carry a lot of the same things. I want a better selection and I don't mean more of the granny stuff. 

6. Accessories. I want accessories that fit my body and are scaled to my size. For example, everytime I go to a store I look at bangles. Even at plus size stores they are designed for a thinner hand and wrist. I was finally able to find a set, but it took me over a year to find them. Necklaces need to be longer to fit around our thicker necks and earrings scaled up to be noticeable and look right. Also, when designing purses for us remember we need a bigger/longer strap as we need more clearance to have a purse go over our shoulder or across our bodies. 

7. Tights/panyhose. Please, please, please make them wider not longer to fit the fat body. I have to buy them a size or two bigger than my actual size to get them to fit around my legs and butt (which are small for a fat girl.) This means that I get material that bunches at the knees and ankles. Trust me this isn't a good look.

8. Consistant sizing. I would love to know that when I'm shopping that a size 22/24 is a size 22/24 in every shirt/pant/skirt that I am trying on. As it is I have to bring in 3 sizes of items into the change room to make sure I have the right size. It pisses me off to no end. 

9. Eyewear. I recently bought new glasses. I found it incredibly annoying that most of the glasses were to small for my face. Either the frames themselves were small or the shape wasn't designed for a larger face. I find this is true with sunglasses as well. 

10. Service. Please don't make me feel like you are doing me a favor by carrying clothes in my size. I'm a real person and I'm spending money at your store. I deserve to be treated with respect and you should cater to me. I am, after all, your target market. Don't make me feel like less of a person because I ask you for a larger size. I'm fat, I get the prejudice else where. I don't need it in a place that is suppose to be for me. 

Wow, I didn't know that I had all of that hiding in me!


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 14, 2009)

1. Purse handle drop lengths longer than 7" if it is a bag that is meant to go on the shoulder

2. Models that are NOT just size 12/14... that tells me NOTHING about how the clothes are going to look on me! (Size 22)

3. Shoes that fit my damn fat feet, are STYLISH and COMFORTABLE not to mention somewhat affordable.

4. More plus size positive magazines... again with people larger than a size 14!


----------



## onetrulyshy (Mar 14, 2009)

Simply put...I want EVERYTHING. Anything that is offered to a person no matter their size should also be available to me. I admit to understanding the pricing differences since with my size more material will be used. But it should be offered. It should also be available in any store that I walk into. Also...can you please stop hiding the WOMEN's sizes in the basement in the back of the store??? Drives me insane.


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2009)

I want models that are beyond a size 18. I want for places that do sell plus size clothing to use models in larger sizes so that I can kinda see what their pieces would look on me without having to make wild guesses. 

I want the fashion industry to realize that the kind of pattern that would make you dizzy to look at is not quite what I have in mind as cute. Offer me better cuts and styles, not just crazy effing patterns.

Polyesther is not a fat girl's friend. Any fabric that doesn't breathe is not a fat girl's friend. Just makes you sweat even more in places you don't want to be sweating in.

Just because my feet are fat doesn't mean they won't look good in a pair of cute shoes. They don't have to be pumps, just something other than what my elderly grandma would wear. And for fatties who do want to wear pumps, they should be making them with steel reinforced rods like they do with pumps made for cross dressers. If they can make them in a freaking size 14 why can't they make them in a 9EEEE? 

I want the fashion industry to recognize that fat girls are shaped differently than our thin counterparts and to cut the clothes accordingly. Thin women are shaped differently too, but the differences are more pronounced when you're fat. They gotta be able to work around that. Just trying to make fat girls look smaller isn't gonna cut it.

I'm a size 24 on bottom and a 26/28 on top. Sort of apple and triangle shaped.


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> 1. Purse handle drop lengths longer than 7" if it is a bag that is meant to go on the shoulder
> 
> 2. Models that are NOT just size 12/14... that tells me NOTHING about how the clothes are going to look on me! (Size 22)
> 
> ...



Yes! Bags. I hate it when I see a cute bag that I can't buy because the straps won't fit around my arm.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 15, 2009)

Most of the ladies have voiced some of the things I'd like to see. Here's my specific needs:

Women's Petite sizes that don't stop at size 24/26 or 30. Currently, I wear size 34/36 (depending on the cut). I'm largest around my tummy and in order to get tops to fit, I have to put up with sleeves that are too big. 

Also, petite sizes for 4'11" to 5'2" please. Even when I order women's petite, I still have to hem them up 4 inches! What a chore.

I'd like to see wide width shoes that start in size 5. I can't find that size anymore and I wear size 5 to 5 1/2 WW.

A wider selection of bras for the heavier bust. I wear size 44 to 46 J and I've yet to find seamless cup bras in that size. Also, I'd like more color choices then white, black or beige. All the prettier, sexier bras are in much smaller sizes.

Back to petites. I'd like to see more dresses, skirts and shorts in petite lengths (and by petite, I don't mean just 2 inches shorter than average  ).

I'm with the other ladies in a better variety of work appropriate clothing that doesn't look "matronly".

Yup, I think that's about it for my wish list.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, and lets have the plus next to the regular clothes instead of upstairs or downstairs. And all clothes should be available in all sizes. No more seeing cute stuff that is not in our size...


----------



## kayrae (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm really glad you brought this up. I have a BBW friend who's 4'11" and shopping with her gets frustrating because the length is always skewed. Can you please share how you solve that particular issue? Or do you end up getting most of your clothes tailored? Are there actually any plus-size lines catered towards smaller (in height) fat women?



Punkin1024 said:


> *snip* Women's Petite sizes that don't stop at size 24/26 or 30. Currently, I wear size 34/36 (depending on the cut). I'm largest around my tummy and in order to get tops to fit, I have to put up with sleeves that are too big.
> 
> Also, petite sizes for 4'11" to 5'2" please. Even when I order women's petite, I still have to hem them up 4 inches! What a chore.
> 
> *snip* Back to petites. I'd like to see more dresses, skirts and shorts in petite lengths (and by petite, I don't mean just 2 inches shorter than average  ).


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)

just want a shop or two aimed at 20 somethings that sell plus sizes in my area.
i mean...a whole shop. not just the lamest corner in a mediocre store.

i'm seriously thinking about doing franchise and bringing torrid here!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 16, 2009)

cherylharrell said:


> Yeah, and lets have the plus next to the regular clothes instead of upstairs or downstairs. And all clothes should be available in all sizes. No more seeing cute stuff that is not in our size...



Some things just shouldn't be worn by a size 28.


----------



## bexy (Mar 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Some things just shouldn't be worn by a size 28.



Well whilst I do agree that not all clothes are cut to be suited to fatter bodies, we do have the right to wear whatever the heck we want. 

The choice should be ours to make, it should not be made for us by designers and stores.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 16, 2009)

Pleas bring Torrid to my area! I maybe almost 48, but I love hip and trendy stuff. I like to look trendy & unique...


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd like for the industry to know that just because my waist is big,my ankles are not.The last pair of pants I bought I pulled the leg up my leg backwards to see if they would fit my thigh,they did.It's not like I want pencil leg pants but a little tapering would be nice.

I know,imagine an apple with toothpicks for arms and legs.Clearly I have entirely too much time on my hands


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 16, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I'm really glad you brought this up. I have a BBW friend who's 4'11" and shopping with her gets frustrating because the length is always skewed. Can you please share how you solve that particular issue? Or do you end up getting most of your clothes tailored? Are there actually any plus-size lines catered towards smaller (in height) fat women?



I've solved some of my issue by having clothing tailored, though it's a pain to always have to do that right after purchasing my duds...but there really isn't any getting around it. I also try to buy from lines that have petite plus sizes which is few and far between (ggggrrrr!!!). Oldnavy has been okay and so has silhouettes for some things, but I haven't been thrilled. Them's the breaks when you're not only a shorty, but a fatty too.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 16, 2009)

Can you please share the names of these plus-size petite stores?


----------



## Cors (Mar 16, 2009)

Quick question. 

Do plus size petites follow the same rules as regular petites (5'4" and below, 30" inseam etc)? I would imagine that it is far more difficult to achieve uniformity because the differences in fat bodies are more pronounced.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 16, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I'm really glad you brought this up. I have a BBW friend who's 4'11" and shopping with her gets frustrating because the length is always skewed. Can you please share how you solve that particular issue? Or do you end up getting most of your clothes tailored? Are there actually any plus-size lines catered towards smaller (in height) fat women?



Woman Within (formerly Lane Bryant) on-line does offer some jeans and slacks in petite sizes up to size 38. The waist line still goes above my waist, but it's better than having the waist right under my breasts! I do still have to hem everything though. That is why I'd like the fashion industry to consider petite as 4'11" to 5' 2" instead of 5' 3-1/2". I'd still probably have to hem, but at least not as much. They also have a few dresses in Women's Petite, but most of the time the size only goes to 28 or 30 and again, the garment is usually only 2 inches shorter than regular women's/misses. They also offer some casual tops (mostly the tees and one polo) in petite length, but I prefer a longer length top, unless I'm wearing it with a skirt. I do usually buy the short length dresses (42" long), which will reach mid-calf on me, then I don't have to hem them.  I'm never able to find long sleeved tops that are tailored for the petite woman. I usually buy the 3/4 sleeve which is a long sleeve on me. On the tailoring issue, I've tried finding someone that can do altering at a reasonable price, but have not find someone yet, so I continue to enlist my hubby in helping me hem my garments.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Some things just shouldn't be worn by a size 28.



I had someone apply for a job with me who said something very similar in her interview. I'm delighted to say that I immediately told her that the interview was over and that she hadn't got the job. She might have been highly qualified but I hate attitudes like that. I've seen Supersized women look fantastic in PVC and I've seen a model look like crap in a Chanel suit. Its all about the personal style of the wearer and its my job to facilitate, not to dictate.

JMO
Tracey xx


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 16, 2009)

Cors said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Do plus size petites follow the same rules as regular petites (5'4" and below, 30" inseam etc)? I would imagine that it is far more difficult to achieve uniformity because the differences in fat bodies are more pronounced.



Plus sized petites are very hard to tailor. You're talking about some very pronounced curves for bust, belly and hip compressed into a smaller height so its very hard to make it all work properly. The shoulder and armhole fit are crucial too and again, on petites this can be difficult to get a neat finish while still allowing movement and comfort. 

Its basically all the issues surrounding getting a good and flattering plus sized fit compressed into a gorgeous tiny package...

Tracey xx


----------



## Ash (Mar 16, 2009)

Fun, funky, stylish clothing in extended plus sizes. I'm a 30 top 32+ bottom, and really, it's incredibly difficult to dress even remotely stylishly at any size higher than a 26. 

I get a lot of compliments on the way I dress, but I have to scour online retailers for the few pieces that will work for me. I can wear some tops from Torrid but never bottoms (though their size 4 panties fit like they were made for me and are my absolute favorite). I don't really bother with LB anymore other than for bras and panties. It's not really my style (there are a few exceptions) and it's very rare to find anything that fits and fits well. I buy a lot of my knitwear from Old Navy (dresses especially). Jeans always come from Avenue. Denim-lite for the win. Target occasionally has a few good pieces that work for me, but not always, and never really in-store--I always shop online. Everything else that I have and love is just a rare lucky find from one of the Redcats websites (Woman Within, Roaman's, etc.) or a specialty site like bandlu or alight. 

Ideally I'd want a store like Torrid or even bandlu to stock up to a 32/34 in at least most of their offerings. If I'm being greedy, though, I'd like them to go a couple sizes higher than that. And I'd pay well for this.

Lastly, I'd like to say that I was nearly inclined to say that this is all a pipe dream, but then I recalled that the 26/28 is a relatively new addition to plus size retail offerings, and 30/32 is even newer. If we keep asking, it might happen.


----------



## Ash (Mar 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Some things just shouldn't be worn by a size 28.



Wow. Really? Wow. 

Wow.

/further irate commentary held back so this thread doesn't get derailed.



I'm gonna go try on my new string bikini now.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Some things just shouldn't be worn by a size 28.



while i am well aware that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, i am appalled by this comment.

i respect what you said, but it hurts to see this on this board. 

i am far beyond a 28. 30/32 is out of my range as well. i'm enormous, huge, bottom heavy, small chested, and in no way, shape, or form fashionable. i do not, however, appreciate the fact that a fellow fatty thinks there are things i shouldn't wear. frankly, i don't give a shit if you don't want to see me in a string bikini. i will buy one, i will wear it, and i will enjoy it. if i choose, i will wear bike shorts and a bra as an outfit, and i don't give a fuck what anyone thinks. i expect mainstream, average sized people to not care to see me in it, but to see someone fat like me say i shouldn't wear something....fucking infuriating.

i've worked retail for 10 years. i've talked to hundreds of plus sized customers feeling dejected because they don't have clothes offered to them that they'd love to wear. if a particular item of clothing makes you happy, you should not have to hear, from anyone, that you shouldn't be wearing it. i don't want to see women in pants so tight i can see their mons and/or labia majora, but i would never in my life say i think they shouldn't wear it. 

wear what you want. you live once, and you should rock the HELL out of this life while you've got it.

anyhow, i'm off to look at spandex, so i can offend people at the pool this summer.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 17, 2009)

I firmly believe that plus women should be able to wear what they want. Whatever a size 4, 6, 8 10, 12 etc wears, I should be able to wear whatever I want to no matter how big I am. And I do. If people don't like me in it, well they're the ones with the problem and not me. I dress to please myself. If I think a plus woman doesn't look good in something, it's not cuz I think she's too fat for it. It's just it doesn't look right on here & another plus chick could probably rock it. 

My size 18 mom is aghast at some of the stuff I wear. Maybe she thinks it wouldn't look good on her. But hey even if it doesn't look so good on me, I wear it anyway cuz I want to be able to wear what I want. I know what is me & what isn't. So sad to see the fat people shouldn't wear this or that on here. What's funny is when I was a size 14, my mom wanted to take pics of me in a red bathing suit I was wearing. I was convinced I was too fat & looked like a big red tomato. Now I see myself in those pics & don't see fat at all. I'm a 24 (26 in some tops with sleeves) and shoot, I wear stuff now & don't care what folks think. My late hubby liked me fat & fat I'll be unless I wake up some day & am miraculously thin. I remember some yrs ago seeing in Stuarts Plus a cute velvet or velour type tie front shirt that was in velvet leopard print. I wondered if I'd look goofy in it. So I tried it on for hubby in the store & he liked it on me & said it looked good on me. So he got it for me. I still wear it & feel so sexy & trendy in it.

There should be no need for plus shops or plus sections in stores. Instead all clothes should be in all sizes so we never have to endure the sadness of seeing cute stuff & it's not in my size. Oh the pain that has caused me over the yrs. Folks over size 24 should be able to find their size in plus shops & not have to depend on mail order only or Catherines. And so that if us size 24 who can't fit into something cuz it's cut snug can wear it instead of being heartbroken cuz the largest size in the store (24) was cut to snug to fit. And Grandma clothes should be for folks over age 80 & not fatties. No fair that a skinny 80 yr old can wear trendy stuff if she's size 12 & under & we fatties get the 80's yr olds clothes. And make the jr plus stuff cut larger. Older folks want to wear it too. I maybe almost 48 but I refuse to look like an old fuddy duddy frump. Sigh... Oh yeah, I was noticing some of you guys pics on here & hey ya'll look better than the skinny folks! You go plus chicks!!!!


----------



## Jasminium (Mar 17, 2009)

Im 510, size 18/20, apple.
1.	I would like it if online info about pants/jeans contained info about what body type they look best on. Being an apple (and having no butt) I need jeans that have a little less fabric in the butt area and bigger in the waist, so finding well fitting jeans online is a guessing game. 
2.	More 34 inseams for fashionable jeans 
3.	This may already exist but I thought it would be cool if there was a google maps database of fat girl stores. I like to travel and of course where ever I go I want to shop and it can be tedious trying to find plus size stores, especially when it comes to smaller boutiques and travel outside the US.
4.	More bathing suits in colors others than navy, black, and brown.

The only other fat girl blog/forum sites I frequently visit are:

http://toofatforfashion.blogspot.com/
http://suicidexl.ning.com/

I used to absolutely LOVE http://skorchmagazine.com/ when it was in full effect. That was def my all time fave.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 17, 2009)

The google map is a really cool idea!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 17, 2009)

"Is Cute AND Cheap Clothing, REALLY That Much to ask for? 


I'm Sorry. If the same thing in a size 8 is hanging on the rack for 5 bucks, something in MY Size should not be 25 Effing Dollars! 




Not All Big Women are Rich. Thank You Very Much. 
What About Big TEENS? 
Make Some Damn Affordable and Trendy/Cute Clothes for us. >;O "




That, is what I would say I'd want from the Fat Fashion Industry.


----------



## FAinPA (Mar 17, 2009)

To the OP, I wish you best of luck getting an online magainze started for fat fashions. I'd read it for sure, and I'm a guy. Hey, I'm also a freelance writer/editor so if you ever have a need for a male/BHM contributor.... 

I do read a lot of the clothing/fashion forum posts so that I can learn about things that my wife might like me to buy for her. I'm one of those guys who is crazy/kind/stupid/courageous enough to buy clothes for his wife at gift-giving times  She has been anywhere from a size 16 to 28 in the time I've known her (nine years) and currently around 18/20 depending on the maker and garment. She's neither apple nor pear, rather proportionately round with fuller bust and wide hips.

Oh, and someone posted earlier something that I as a guy can totally relate about glasses. I like modern, designer frames, in fact glasses are one of the few things that I will splurge on, like Brooks Brothers men's furnishings for example. And I like drill-frames and all, but my big face stretches them out so quickly. I feel like they are never adjusted properly and worse my field of corrected vision is somewhat limited. Why are frames so one-size-fits-all when people's faces are so unique? This has bugged me for ages. The best frames I found were on trips to Toronto and Paris many years ago but they are so outmoded I'm just waiting for them to come back in style someday, I still have them.



> 9. Eyewear. I recently bought new glasses. I found it incredibly annoying that most of the glasses were to small for my face. Either the frames themselves were small or the shape wasn't designed for a larger face. I find this is true with sunglasses as well.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.39thandbroadway.com/fashions-plus-size-dilemma/ 

Hi Everyone,

I have been following this very informative thread. I found this article and I thought it was interesting. It's another perspective, not that I agree with it. But, to some plus size clothing manufacturers it makes sense.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 17, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Some things just shouldn't be worn by a size 28.



I'm guessing that you have forgotten exactly where you are posting?

Dimensions is a "fat acceptance" forum. Nowhere does it say that only fat people up to a size 28 are acceptable. 

I think you owe everyone an apology for a very unthinking remark.

/Moderator


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes. Pretty breathtaking comment. While there are styles of clothing that might not translate well in a larger size ( and there is clothing that looks ' better ' in larger sizes ) , because of a very particular cut or line, to say that the garment, if made, should not be _worn_ by a woman larger than a size 28. Wow. I am certain there are things you wear that offend the delicate sensibilities of very nasty people. Anyway, I will now think of the things I want!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 17, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Some things just shouldn't be worn by a size 28.



This reminds me, I need to order my bikini for the NJ bash


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Some things just shouldn't be worn by a size 28.



And some things shouldn't be said

at Dimensionsmagazine dot com
on a plus sized clothing board
by a *SALESPERSON FROM LANE FUCKING BRYANT*

HOW is this tolerated by your employers. I don't understand it.


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 17, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> And some things shouldn't be said
> 
> at Dimensionsmagazine dot com
> on a plus sized clothing board
> ...





supersoup said:


> while i am well aware that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, i am appalled by this comment.
> 
> i respect what you said, but it hurts to see this on this board.
> 
> ...





Ashley said:


> Wow. Really? Wow.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...





BeaBea said:


> I had someone apply for a job with me who said something very similar in her interview. I'm delighted to say that I immediately told her that the interview was over and that she hadn't got the job. She might have been highly qualified but I hate attitudes like that. I've seen Supersized women look fantastic in PVC and I've seen a model look like crap in a Chanel suit. Its all about the personal style of the wearer and its my job to facilitate, not to dictate.
> 
> JMO
> Tracey xx



Here here! !

I too am a size 26/28 and was rather upset when I read that post, however, I kept my cool and decided to read the rest of the thread to see what was said and am SO HAPPY that others felt the same way!

So here is my response (in no particular order):
1. Good call Samantha NY
2. I agree with Soup - if I want to wear a bikini I will f-ing wear a bikini. You don't have to look, but if you do, I can promise that I'll be smiling and looking hot and proud to be wearing it.
3. Thank you Bea for keeping integrity in the fashion world.
4. Ashley, I wish you would have let it out. I know that even though I may be derailing this thread a little bit I MUST get this out or the neighbors will be calling the cops wondering what all the screaming in my apt is about.
5. As a fellow LB employee to our Miss AE, I'm pretty sure that goes against company policy and I really hope that none of your customers see that. I would be upset if I were them, hell, I am upset! I'm upset for them.

So, back to the main point of this thread.....
I too would like to see more cute/hip/modern things in larger sizes. (Torrid in sizes 5, 6, etc would be nice) I'm in my 20's and I'd like to dress like it. Know what I mean? I'm at the edge of 26/28 so it's getting more difficult for me to get things at LB and I just don't think the Avenue is my cup of tea, so I have to be very selective and cross my fingers before going on shopping trips... I know that it costs more to have bigger sizes in stores and I am happy that a lot of things are available online, but I also hate ordering things online because I MUST try things on. Different fabrics fit different ways. Sometimes the pictures/descriptions aren't good, etc. And what really frosts my cookie...the return policies! Most things you either can't return if they don't fit, or you have to pay for shipping and that just increases the cost so much!!! It's so frustrating! 
I guess that would be my second request...if the future of fatty shopping is going to be mainly online, let us exchange stuff for free or for cheap....that's all I'm asking.

**soleil3313 gets off her soapbox and hands cupcakes to all of her fellow fatties...Enjoy!!**


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

Another thing I would like is for companies to realise fat, tall girls get pregnant and we need nursing bras and maternity clothes please!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree with Soleil3313 about return policies from shopping online. I ordered a top from Woman Within last year that I really liked the look of. When I got it, the v-neck was just way too low for me to wear and the size was to big all over. So, I sent it back and was credited only the amount of the blouse, I had to pay shipping costs to return it. 

I've seen many posts asking for cuter, trendy clothes in sizes 26/28 and up. You all might try looking at Roaman's on-line. They've a lot of cute outfits and they've started carrying a European line called Tallisime. Of course, most of the tops that I like, unfortunately, stop at size 32W. I can get away with ordering that size as long as it is a babydoll type though. There are some really lovely skirts and long style sleeveless dresses, that are great for the taller ladies. Sometimes I really wish I was taller.  I love those gypsy style skirts, but have never found any in petite length.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 17, 2009)

It's really interesting hearing everyone's fashion needs. For those of you who shop online, I'm hazarding a guess that it's really frustrating not knowing if the clothing will look right. What do you look for when you shop? Is it always a certain color, style, or cut?

Personally, my wardrobe is mostly monochrome and because I'm a bit of a dress-whore, I only look at empire waists because I know that there's a higher chance that it will be flattering to me. How about you?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 17, 2009)

When I Shop Online, I Go for things that seem to be made of stretchy material. 
Non-Stretchable Material got me stuck with a 22 Dollar Shirt, That I THOUGHT I could get into. But I couldn't even get OFF once I squeezed it on. [Couldn't Return it, Either.]


When I shop in Public, I Just Go by whatever I think is cutest, Really.
I usually aim for something Bold, Black, 'Alternative' - Esque, or Funky. 

...thus I spend 8 hours going to 3 different stores, and endlessly trying on clothes.... only to end up with 2 pairs of jeans, 1 pair of shoes, and 1 top. *Shakes head* 


If I can find them, I go for Babydoll tops, and Shirts with the Flowing Sleeves. Something that makes my over-the-jeans hip rolls look soft. 

And If I can find them, Tunic-Tops. Or whatever their called, where the material goes down a bit lower than it would on a normal T-Shirt. It Flatters my Figure. 


I -AM- Very, VERY Hesitant to by anything other than Jeans online.
And That's only because Lane Bryant Has those "Right Fit" Jeans now. 
And _*Daaaamn*_ .. Lol.


----------



## olwen (Mar 17, 2009)

kayrae said:


> It's really interesting hearing everyone's fashion needs. For those of you who shop online, I'm hazarding a guess that it's really frustrating not knowing if the clothing will look right. What do you look for when you shop? Is it always a certain color, style, or cut?
> 
> Personally, my wardrobe is mostly monochrome and because I'm a bit of a dress-whore, I only look at empire waists because I know that there's a higher chance that it will be flattering to me. How about you?



I think we do the same things other women do - try to find something that will look good on our figures. The bigger no pun intended, problem for me is not having models that actually look like I do. I would even settle for someone who is my size but a completely different shape. At least then I'd have a better idea about how a thing will look. It's really important when you can't try it on. Using size 14 models to sell size 28 or 32 clothes really is a travesty of justice. 

I realize a size 2 model will be used to sell size 8 clothes, but the differences in body shape between a size 14 and a 28 or 32 is soooooooooo much different than the difference between a 2 and an 8.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm always on the look-out for simple tops I can wear to work. I love to find what I call a "shell" and I've seen them called "tee". I like to look for colors in the "warm" family (spring and autumn) and I try to find matching slacks. I have to buy knit tops and pants because they have more give. I've found if I buy button tops or cotton or peachskin fabric that they aren't as comfortable when I sit as my tummy makes the buttons gap. I'll look for cotton knit or the dreaded polyester knit. I prefer A-line or empire waist dresses for the same reason. I'm all about comfort, so I have very few jeans (one pair actually - and I still haven't hemmed them!). My favorite weekend attire is cotton knit pull-on pants and matching tops (I try to dress monochromatic or in matching colors to add height). I do wear a lot of skirts in the summer months. Again the fabric is usually cotton knit. Most of my outfits come from Woman Within, and I've learned to not pay attention to the models and look for a simple, loose fitting style.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 18, 2009)

ByRoSwim said:


> http://www.39thandbroadway.com/fashions-plus-size-dilemma/
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been following this very informative thread. I found this article and I thought it was interesting. It's another perspective, not that I agree with it. But, to some plus size clothing manufacturers it makes sense.



Interesting article. 

I think it's partly true as much as it hurts to admit. I think fat women who want stylish, sexy clothing is sort of rare. I also think that given locale and personal taste, style/fashion varies so widely from one woman to the next; some women really do want the teddy bears and abstract florals on their clothing. Dims kinda might make you think otherwise, but most fat women I know are always trying to hide, whether it's bumps and rolls, alot just want to blend in and not be noticed. And not just that, women are always trying to lose a few, so they will wait until they are the size they want to be before really buying what they want...which more often then not is stylish, quality clothing. 

I actually had a conversation with a plus size designer and she said something along the same lines that the article alluded to -- for awhile she was selling beyond a size 24 and they didn't sell at all. She was left with a whole stock of clothing; proverbial money down the drain. She actually expanded her sizes in the opposite direction just to see what happened and sales took off. And she has said if she finds there is enough of a customer base, she'd happily produce clothing in bigger sizes again, but for now, it's just not feasible.

eta - so the question then is how do women who are above a size 24 get the same access to stylish, quality clothing that the smaller fatties have? Contacting designers/staff and talking to them about it? Writing letters? Because to me, it's not enough to just say there's a problem...maybe let's try and put forth some type of action to get something off the ground.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 18, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> so the question then is how do women who are above a size 24 get the same access to stylish, quality clothing that the smaller fatties have? Contacting designers/staff and talking to them about it? Writing letters? Because to me, it's not enough to just say there's a problem...maybe let's try and put forth some type of action to get something off the ground.



Hi Ash

Great post, and there so much you've said that I agree with. 

Can I just mention though that as a Designer and also a retailer I LOVE getting feedback from people about what they think about my designs. I love hearing about what they think will work for them and also what they would like me to offer. The problem is though that for every 1000 women who might say that they WANT a certain item only 1 might actually go on to order one. 

There are hundreds of reasons for that - it might be that the design I come up with isnt what they had in mind, that they want it but the shape wont work for their figure, that they have no occasion to wear it, that they cant afford it etc etc but developing new design ideas is very expensive. Once I've made a quick sketch it then needs to be translated into a detailed design sketch. That then needs to be translated into a paper pattern in sample sizes (we sample at size 22 and 32). The samples needs to be made and evaluated and any sizing and fit issues ironed out. The right fabrics and trims need to be found, then costings need to be done and then, if all of that works the patterns need to be graded up for all the other dress sizes and stock needs to be made, stored and then sold. The sale price will need to cover all of the costs associated with the development as well as the overhead and enough profit margin to make it all worthwhile. 

For a letter writing campaign to be anything more than 'just feedback' and to become something that will get results onto hangers and into shops then you will need to have a HUGE volume of letters from potential customers. Bear in mind a major retailer will probably make items in tens of thousands, so that means getting 10,000 women all to agree on the design, colour, style etc that they want. Saying you want something 'stylish and current' probably wont be direct enough so you'd need to demonstrate a concrete opportunity for the seller cover a gap in the market and to increase their profit.

As a Fashionista the ONLY way to get the exact design you want, with the fit that you want, in the colour and fabric that you want and to NOT have to pay for the associated overheads, development costs and a reasonable profit for the Designer is to make your own clothes. If you cant then theres always going to be a degree of compromise on either the fit, the design or the price you want to pay.

I'm sorry to be so blunt. Trust me that it gives me no pleasure as a plus sized woman with a love of fashion to say this. I'd love for everyone to have access to all the clothes they're every going to want or need - but I also want World Peace and I cant seem to make that happen either...

Tracey xx


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2009)

I've got a big beef with plus size fashion. I am 5' 3" tall. I am somewhere around 450 or so. On top I can get into a size 3x/4x but my hips NFW! I am very bottom heavy and small breasted - and buying shirts is a source of frustration for me. Not all fat women are the same measurements all the way down, nor are we all hourglasses. I just got a shirt from lane bryant and I'm so disgusted I want to just pitch it. Way too big on top, can't get it over my hips. Oh BTW, I'm short waisted too for good measure. 

I'm a shor in stature, short waisted, small breasted, very pear ssbbw. Buying clothes for myself is a horror story. I'd like to be stylish too - but it seems according to the fashion industry I don't exist.

Also, anyone who thinks size 28's shouldn't wear certain things, should not work in the fashion industry. If I heard anyone say that in a plus size store, I'd go right to your manager or district manager.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 18, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Ash
> 
> Great post, and there so much you've said that I agree with.
> 
> ...



No need to be sorry. I agree with you and I have said some of those very things in the past. It's sort of nice to "hear it from the horse's mouth" so to speak...not that you're a horse, but you get what I mean - I hope.  

I was just thinking outloud with the question I posed because several SS women complain about the lack of choices/styles in their size so I was just throwing around ideas to get the ball rolling is all.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 18, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> No need to be sorry. I agree with you and I have said some of those very things in the past. It's sort of nice to "hear it from the horse's mouth" so to speak...not that you're a horse, but you get what I mean - I hope.



I'm just flattered that you said Horses mouth and not something else 

T xx


----------



## FeetTurnMeOn (Mar 24, 2009)

From a male point of view. 

I want to see more attractive boots that fit bigger calves and attractive clothing that has the same cuts as smaller sizes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 24, 2009)

ps - I would like more options for swimwear, IN STORE. I need at least two cute, fun suits for the summer/traveling and I haven't exactly been batting a thousand. 

I am finding it increasingly frustrating that I have to basically guess what will fit my petite, luscious bod; all I want is to be able to try on the sexy in person. I don't really like playing russian roulette with my emotions, feel me?

AND...
plus size stores online that claim to carry wide widths -- please be honest and say if they really are wide or not. Or how about a feedback section where other fat chicks can post reviews of the shoes/clothes/etc, that way we sorta know what we're getting ourselves into...? I recently ordered over 6 pairs of super cute sandals and flats, much to my dismay all were too narrow. Ugh. That's what I get for e-shopping, I guess.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 24, 2009)

FeetTurnMeOn said:


> and attractive clothing that has the same cuts as smaller sizes.



Ummm, thats pretty much the problem. If it has the cut as smaller sizes it wont fit right. I see your point and I dont want to put words in your mouth, but I think you might mean the same styles as smaller sizes but cut for plus sizes!


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2009)

FeetTurnMeOn said:


> I want to see more attractive boots that fit bigger calves



This. Always this.


----------



## Lolita13 (Mar 25, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Great thread, Kresta!
> 
> I want more options for mid-tier and higher end fashion. I love natural fibers and contemporary cuts/styles. One of the biggest problems I have is being a young professional and finding work wear that I really love that doesn't make me feel like one of the Golden Girls. lol
> 
> ...


 ditto. beautifully made clothes with great tailoring and quality materials


----------



## lypeaches (Mar 26, 2009)

I just had to rep BeaBea for her post. It's spot on. 

I like to get input from customers too, and from potential customers. If I hear the same thing over and over again, I'll be more likely to implement it in a future design. Or, if I know the person (i.e. already an established, good customer) I will fulfill their special requests. However, and this goes back to the article that Ro posted, the number one thing I pay attention to when doing new designs, is what sold the most for me last season. I then try to take elements of that style, and bring it forward into something new. I have to keep myself in business. 

So, not be redundant, but bottom line, money talks. 

What I really want, plus size fashion wise, is just simply more choices, across the board. No one retailer can possibly satisfy everyone...there's simply too many different personal styles, not to mention ages, budget levels and body shapes. It makes me sad when I hear people bashing *any *plus size retailer, because folks, we need them ALL. Even if they're not your style, they do fulfill somebodies need. Let them be. 

OK, rant over ...just had to get that off my chest! 

PS...sorry, but I just got another "hate mail" this morning for daring to sell plus size bikini's, so I'm all fired up.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 29, 2009)

1. Boots that fit MY calves. I have a pair from hot topic that I can't zip anymore, and haven't been able to for a while. I got a pair from Avenue, and they're TOO WIDE around my calves and turn into slouchy boots. and they're not 

2. Button-up shirts that fit my breasts, but don't go so baggy on my midsection that I look like a hobo. Seriously. I wish I could find something cut BIGGER in the chest, that like, slims down in the midsection. kinda like a cone  
I don't like having to safety pin my clothing.... 

3. Speaking of boobies. If I buy a shirt to fit my boobies, I don't want to look like i'm pregnant AND a slut. My cleavage does not need to be hanging out. It does NOT need to look like a maternity shirt! Just fit my chest! That's all I want!

4. I want a bikini. I am semi-afraid of shopping online. I don't want saggy boobs. i don't want to feel like i'm popping out. I just want something that FITS.

Ugh.

And, I realize i've had the boobies in a bikini complaint a few times now. I think I just need to get over my fear of buying online. I just hate spending money for things without being able to try them on first.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 29, 2009)

lypeaches said:


> PS...sorry, but I just got another "hate mail" this morning for daring to sell plus size bikini's, so I'm all fired up.



Wow! I can tell you that I'm excited to get my bikini that I ordered from your site!


----------



## cutencurvychick26 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all just to let you know there is a shop in the uk called Evans.They do plus size stuff up to a uk size 32 and some stuff starts from a 14. They have amazing clothes, celeb inspired, catwalk looks and the more tailored look.Also in july Beth Ditto of Gossip is designing a 15 piece collection for teh store. the good news is they ship to the states, check it out online www.evans.co.uk

I love them and im a BIG fashion junkie!I wanna help big girls all over the world dress to impress, if you want any advice give me shout!

Bye for now
Char


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 29, 2009)

krismiss said:


> 1. Boots that fit MY calves. I have a pair from hot topic that I can't zip anymore, and haven't been able to for a while. I got a pair from Avenue, and they're TOO WIDE around my calves and turn into slouchy boots. and they're not
> 
> 2. Button-up shirts that fit my breasts, but don't go so baggy on my midsection that I look like a hobo. Seriously. I wish I could find something cut BIGGER in the chest, that like, slims down in the midsection. kinda like a cone
> I don't like having to safety pin my clothing....
> ...



Well said. I'd love to find wide calf shoes in a store instead of having to go to mail order for them...


----------



## Naturally Fat (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for starting this informative thread. I've enjoyed all the positive input.

I've never been smaller than a size 14 and clothes shopping has been a nightmare all my life. When I was <30, I wanted clothes to make me look thin. Now that I'm 50+ and wiser, I want clothes that fit comfortably, look current, and make me look good in business.

I understand what LYPeaches and BeaBea are saying. We need variety in retailing. I'm a size 18/20, mostly hourglass/pear shape, but my new weight is going to my belly, which I love but can't find things that fit well. I want to show off my belly a little, so I'll pass on the granny bags. And even though I'm 50+, I still enjoy sex and want to look sexy in after-hours wear. I don't consider myself rare, but neither can I be pigeonholed.

Thanks again for all the links and suggestions.


----------



## Naturally Fat (Apr 6, 2009)

For those of you in Florida, I was in Bealls Outlet today and they had a Junior Plus section that was new to me. They had sizes up to 3X and I thought 1X would fit me. Not exactly business wear, but some of the things might work in a casual office. Unfortunately I couldn't find a color I liked in a style I liked but I'll know to look there again.


----------

